# you tube choppy videos!!!



## defo89 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi! this is my first time using tech guy so i hope that i can be clear enough about my problem  well..this is it, everytime i try to watch a youtube video or any other online video it is really choppy and slow!!!! i've tried many different things to solve it:
1-upgrade to flash player 9
2-I have a 512 kbps dsl connection
3-i used regcure and kaspersky to see if a virus or a problem with the registry would be the problem.

I have windows xp service pack 2
pentium III 668 mhz 240mb RAM
40gb Hard Drive with 10 free gb

Any video I play that is already saved in my computer works fine  ...every format! the problem is with online videos =(... my video card is a SIS 300/305/630/540/730

please help me


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Run a speed test and post your down and up numbers,

http://testmy.net/


----------



## HalTrout (Mar 22, 2007)

I think your processor is to slow.


----------



## defo89 (Aug 22, 2007)

here it is:

:::.. testmy.net test results ..:::
Download Connection is:: 426 Kbps about 0.43 Mbps (tested with 579 kB)
Download Speed is:: 52 kB/s
Upload Connection is:: 187 Kbps about 0.2 Mbps (tested with 386 kB)
Upload Speed is:: 23 kB/s
Tested From:: http://testmy.net (Main)
Test Time:: 2007/08/22 - 5:49pm 
D-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-GZ0XDF8EO
U-Validation Link:: http://testmy.net/stats/id-X78IRDKYM 
User Agent:: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; es-ES; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20070725 Firefox/2.0.0.6 [!]


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well your numbers are in range for connection. Have you always had this problem or is it recent? If you pause a YouTube vid and let it load first does it play normally?


----------



## defo89 (Aug 22, 2007)

i've always had this problem, since i upgraded to win xp, but actually i didnt visit youtube so much and so i was able to see the videos in quick time format and wmp, i used to be able to see google videos in a normal way but then they went choppy as youtube's and yes I let it load but it doesnt fix it =( i guess i have to get a new computer dont I n_n' ?


----------



## HalTrout (Mar 22, 2007)

I still don't think you have enough processing power evidenced by the fact that xp requires more resources. Can you upgrade your cpu?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> pentium III 668 mhz *240mb RAM*


Well if anything more RAM is definitely in order. 240MB just doesn't cut it with XP.


----------



## defo89 (Aug 22, 2007)

ok thanks a lot i will upgrade my cpu as son as i can


----------

